# Inner thighs



## Cyborg (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok guys. Help me on a problem area. My inner thighs. I am limited to freeweights, barbells and dumbells. Give me an exercise or 2 that I can do to build these with said equipment. Thanks. Cy


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 27, 2012)

Deep down and dirty squats. Wide stance. No rack? hold a db extended in front of you.


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 27, 2012)

Superman said:


> Deep down and dirty squats. Wide stance. No rack? hold a db extended in front of you.


No rack. I havent fallen on squats yet 'knocks on wood' Wide stance huh? Should I do these one week and regular squats the next or do both everyweek?


----------



## manu1433 (Aug 27, 2012)

i had to work out in a gym without a squat or power rack for a while

it sucked

cyborg is on the money though


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 27, 2012)

"Goblet Squats" is another one - basically you grab a heavy dumbbell and hold it in front of you (close to your chest) vertically - hence it somewhat resembles holding a 'goblet'.


----------



## Live2Train (Aug 27, 2012)

Superman said:


> Deep down and dirty squats. Wide stance. No rack? hold a db extended in front of you.



Make sure you have a wide stance and your feet are pointed out at about a 45 degree angle.  It really hits the inner part of the quad.  Also, make sure you are going deep enough into the squat.  It really irritates me to see guys doing quarter reps on squats.  The load up the bar like they are actually doing something only to do a half ass rep or two and then they rack it and look around to make sure people were watching.  It makes me want to smack them in the back of the head.  Sorry, I got off on a rant there.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 27, 2012)

Live2Train said:


> Make sure you have a wide stance and your feet are pointed out at about a 45 degree angle.  It really hits the inner part of the quad.  Also, make sure you are going deep enough into the squat.  It really irritates me to see guys doing quarter reps on squats.  The load up the bar like they are actually doing something only to do a half ass rep or two and then they rack it and look around to make sure people were watching.  It makes me want to smack them in the back of the head.  Sorry, I got off on a rant there.



This^^^^ 

Ever done gorilla squats? They look pretty homo but they work inner thighs too. Hold a heavy db between your legs and keep your arms straight and below your ball sack. Wide stance, feet at a 45 degree angle and squat down til the db's about an inch off the ground then come back up. I don't know how heavy your db's go though so if you don't have heavy ones it's kinda useless.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 27, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> This^^^^
> 
> Ever done gorilla squats? They look pretty homo but they work inner thighs too. Hold a heavy db between your legs and keep your arms straight and below your ball sack. Wide stance, feet at a 45 degree angle and squat down til the db's about an inch off the ground then come back up. I don't know how heavy your db's go though so if you don't have heavy ones it's kinda useless.



I'm gonna try this with my machine... can go to 150 on each side. Always looking for new ways to hit legs.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 27, 2012)

There's a machine (Technogym) at my gym for adductors and abductors.  I use it


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 27, 2012)

millgirl said:


> There's a machine (Technogym) at my gym for adductors and abductors.  I use it



Yes. We call that machine the "look at my camel toe" machine. I like when girls use it lol Defintely wouldn't use the thing myself. I'd be afraid I'd my legs would spread and all the gym douches would try and look at my pp.


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I'll give these a shot.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 28, 2012)

Try some side lunges.


----------

